# Clown Loaches



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi there! I have a Clown Loach (about 3 inches) in a 10 gallon tank. I've heard from a few people that this isn't acceptable. But doesn't seem cramped. Do I need to give him up ASAP, or can I do it once he's bigger (I've had mixed responses on that.)


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

You can 'physically' keep a 3" clown loach in a 10gal but for the long term benefit of the fish they not only do better in larger tanks but also in groups (5+). They're more active when kept in groups.

While they are slow growers these fish get rather large (~8"-12") and ultimately are best suited in 6ft tanks. I'm coming from the view point of keeping fish in tanks that will ultimately support the full grown specimen (even when stocking small juveniles) rather than eventually upgrading the aquarium as the fish grows.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had him for about a year, and he was the same size (I think) when I got him. When will I have to upgrade. He's totally alone  and I want to get more, but I don't have room. Especially in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The small aquarium may be contributing to apparent stalled growth of your clownfish.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Clown loaches also grow at a slower pace than, say, an Oscar will. That doesn't mean you can keep him in a small aquarium, though. 

If you're not too attached to him, why don't you give him to a fish store for some store credit? Then you can use that towards buying some fish that will thrive in a 10 gallon.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

clown loaches grow pretty fast until they reach about 4 inches in length..then they slow down considerably to about 1 inch a year....
if you fish isn't growing ; then you aren't feeding it right and are not doing water changes like you should..

not everybody has a grand or two to go pick up a 125 gallon set up for their baby fish...
nothing wrong with graduating into larger tanks as the fish grow and funds permit..

as i always say....there is not a single person or organization on this planet that keeps any species of fish in captivity that can actually reproduce their native habitat...


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

You should really re-home him ASAP.


----------

